# Perception, my latest track made entirely with Arturia Pigments 3



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

Hi everyone! Let me share with you my latest track and video entitled _Perception._

It is *made entirely with Arturia Pigments v3*, actually 18 tracks of separate Pigments synths running concurrently with mostly granular and harmonic engines. Even percussion instruments are made with it  I really enjoyed using Pigments and it did not tax my machine unduly as many would suspect. I didn't have to freeze anything even using EQs, compressors and Ozone on my master channel.

The feel is mostly dystopian, think _Blade Runner _meets _Inception_ meets _Terminator_ and a touch of Orwell's _1984_ and some multiverse in it too for good proportion 




The accompanying video on YT is kinda crazy, especially the second part which is 3D.
You can find it here:


----------



## patrick76 (May 5, 2021)

Well done! Your description of the feel is spot on. The music works very well with the video, did you compose it to the video or adapt the video to fit the music? Either way, it's great. I have one small critique and that is I wish the organ was replaced with a different instrument. To my ears it seemed to not fit in perfectly with the rest of the piece. Anyway, small nitpicking.. I really enjoyed it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

I love exercises like yours... the so called One Synth Challenges. Fantastically executed, I enjoyed this very much.

❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

@patrick76 : thank you for your nice words!! Much appreciated  The video & music were co-created actually, hence the good fit I guess. The music was the leader of that dance I would say.

The organ patch (2 harmonic engines) by Victor Morello was chosen exactly for this out-of-time feel, one foot in the present the other in the dystopian future, both sides of the "perception".


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I love exercises like yours... the so called One Synth Challenges. Fantastically executed, I enjoyed this very much.
> 
> ❤️


Thank you so much!! I absolutely fell in love with the new harmonic engine in Pigments v3. It has such a distinctive flavor. I did not start thinking I would only use Pigments on that track but, going on, I just couldn't stop piling them up, even for percussive sounds, which surprised me quite a bit.


----------



## Toecutter (May 5, 2021)

wow Tatiana, your sound has a lot of depth, clarity and separation! Really well made, congratulations, can I ask what monitoring system you use?


----------



## Double Helix (May 5, 2021)

I am down with the Pigments v3 multiverse oscillators -- here is how to build them for personal use:






(very much enjoyed your piece, by the way, Tatiana)


----------



## kgdrum (May 5, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 
Wow! as always well done 👍
This beautiful work is making it much harder for me to resist Pigments 3.
Now I think of you as Tatiana: the Pigments temptress.
At least I don’t think of you as the Pig lady,not yet anyway ………..lol 😘 
Bravo! 👏


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

@Double Helix : it's because you should use




instead 

Thank you for your nice words btw!!
P.S. My husband is a theoretical physicist


----------



## Double Helix (May 5, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> @Double Helix : it's because you should use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, of course, that's why it works in parallel at the photon level.
(color me "busted")


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Wow! as always well done 👍
> This beautiful work is making it much harder for me to resist Pigments 3.
> Now I think of you as Tatiana: the Pigments temptress.
> At least I don’t think of you as the* Pig lady*,not yet anyway ………..lol 😘
> Bravo! 👏


Thank you for your nice words @kgdrum !





The New Tatiana


----------



## Double Helix (May 5, 2021)

^^ nice hat! ^^


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> wow Tatiana, your sound has a lot of depth, clarity and separation! Really well made, congratulations, can I ask what monitoring system you use?


Thank you very much @Toecutter ! It's funny that you mention this as just today, before posting the track, my husband and I were having a discussion about playback systems and how mastering for streaming platforms is now difficult because of the lack (or rather the multitude) of loudness standards, different devices, etc. Now, like me, he'll be glad to know that some people really appreciate carefully crafted sound.

The answer to your question is more complicated than one would expect. My studio monitors are custom-designed by him. He explains it better than me: they use long (>1m) narrow magneto-dynamic drivers, very narrow enclosures for dispersion control and low diffraction effects, with custom specs mid-drivers and two SVS cylindrical subs (1kW+ amped) because the room is about 25x30x12H feet (300+ cubic meters). The mains are bi-amped and everything goes through 3-way digital XOs. 

Of course the system is sonically calibrated (idem for headphones) and diffusing wall treatment is assured by books (the studio is set up in his library). In the past we have used TacT Audio digital Room Correction, then ARC 2 but since then we've moved to Sonarworks which also offers headphones calibration. Response is absolutely flat but bass is terrifying! About headphones (for work late at night): mostly Sennheiser (HD-800, HD-600), Beyer DT-880, a few Senns 280 (isolated) for live work, etc. Most useful in that regard is Cubase Pro's Control Room setup with separate vst plugins for mains and for headphones outs.


----------



## sostenuto (May 5, 2021)

Watched/listened moments after your post. Struggled with immediate comment ...... nothing negative, just assimilating both video and audio taken together.

Now ... just focusing on sound track; both in context with video, also with Pigments 3 ( which was just purchased amid many post and critiques ).
Your composition is pleasing, filled with depth, emotion, diversity, impact. 
Many thanks for providing this opportunity to follow your adventure ! Nicely done. 🎈🎈


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 5, 2021)

@sostenuto : thank you very much for your nice words! The video and the music kind of co-evolved in a way. There were many challenges in the making of this video that were addressed pretty well in the end I think. But, as usual, there's always room for improvement, given time... which is rarely available as we all know. Other projects are always begging for attention  But it was a fun experience and I discovered many Pigments v3 new features along the way. Thanks again!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 6, 2021)

Another great track, Tatiana! You never stop surprising me. It seems like you can work in any style. Terrific video, too.

You are the best demo-maker for Pigments ever, even if you aren't an official one. I bought Pigments shortly after hearing this and I don't think I'll be the last person to do this.


----------



## kgdrum (May 6, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Another great track, Tatiana! You never stop surprising me. It seems like you can work in any style. Terrific video, too.
> 
> You are the best demo-maker for Pigments ever, even if you aren't an official one. I bought Pigments shortly after hearing this and I don't think I'll be the last person to do this.


No you’re not the last,I take back all of my tepid comments about Pigments 3, I caved after hearing Tatiana’s awesome demo,I bought and installed Pig3 and I really like Pigments more than I thought I would.
@Tatiana Gordeeva
I hope Arturia at least gave you a NFR & I guess I’m officially a
🎶🎶Piggy🎶 🎶 👍


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 6, 2021)

@TigerTheFrog : thank you so much. You're very kind! Sorry for making you spend money my "Frogal" friend! 

@kgdrum : haha! 


> I hope Arturia at least gave you a NFR


From your lips to God's ears, as we say in Russia 

Now you can let your creativity soar to new heights:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 6, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> @TigerTheFrog : thank you so much. You're very kind! Sorry for making you spend money my "Frogal" friend!


As everybody who knows me here knows, I am anything but frogal.


----------



## antret (May 6, 2021)

Well, I’m going to agree with just about everything written so far. I’m also not sure what style you can’t write! 
Pigments 3 and earlier really didn’t grab me, but this got my antenna’s up.


----------



## iamnemo (May 6, 2021)

Wow! This track is a real eye (or ear) opener. I never thought of Pigments as being so versatile. I hope that this $49 special is still going on...
Nice job miss Tatiana! And cool video too!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 6, 2021)

antret said:


> Well, I’m going to agree with just about everything written so far. I’m also not sure what style you can’t write!
> Pigments 3 and earlier really didn’t grab me, but this got my antenna’s up.


Thank you for your nice comments!  I also think that more and more people will be attracted to Pigments now given the new features in v3 such as the additive synthesis (harmonic engine).


----------



## el-bo (May 6, 2021)

Really enjoyed the track. Good movement and dynamic(s), and held my interest throughout


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 7, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Really enjoyed the track. Good movement and dynamic(s), and held my interest throughout


Thank you very much for your nice comments! Much appeciated! I usually try to tell a story as it creates some rational unfolding and leads more logically to a natural conclusion/resolution. With a video at hand it makes it even easier and Pigments offered me all the different *c**olor**s* I needed to do so.


----------



## rsg22 (May 8, 2021)

Beautiful work - this helped sell me on Pigments


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 8, 2021)

Very nice! Quite different from most of your music. Nicely done.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 8, 2021)

rsg22 said:


> Beautiful work - this helped sell me on Pigments


Thank you! I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun with it, it's a very versatile synth!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 8, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Very nice! Quite different from most of your music. Nicely done.


Thank you very much for this nice comment! I'm glad you noticed  I like to try many styles and different tools. For years I only composed for live orchestra and/or voices, mostly avant-garde music. Now, with technology, I feel free to explore styles and discover new instruments. The selection today is so rich that one feels like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 8, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you very much for this nice comment! I'm glad you noticed  I like to try many styles and different tools. For years I only composed for live orchestra and/or voices, mostly avant-garde music. Now, with technology, I feel free to explore styles and discover new instruments. The selection today is so rich that one feels like a kid in a candy store!


Can't wait to see what you come up with when you combine the 2 worlds!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 9, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with when you combine the 2 worlds!


 Thank you Jamie! Your wait might be short as I have a few such pieces on the back-burner right now


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 12, 2021)

I would like to thank everyone for your nice feedback! Because of your kindness and enthusiasm for "Perception" it has been noticed by some influencing people.

Wait and see now, as we all know is the name of the game 

So to ALL of you:


​


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 30, 2021)

Pigments is COOL.


----------

